# Crowding in POC



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Wade fishing out of POC near the cedars and had two boats, one on the left of us and one on the right come up on us. One boat apparently scoped us out with binocs before trying to potlick. We were catching decent trout but slowly and surely those boats decended upon us like vultures.

There are miles of freaking shoreline, find our own spot. What is up with people? I know there are no offical rules of fishing, but come on. You donot walk up to other people wading. Gesh.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Where exactly near the cedars were you?


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

We fished the western portion of the area.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*common problem*

we were fishing last night at seawolf with our lights and some loser in a boat thought he would impress his friends by showing them how you stop and fish in our lights. i just don't get it.


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was told before that a 2oz. weight sends the right message...

Aggiechick - where is the 'cedars' in POC?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Pocboy said:


> Where exactly near the cedars were you?


:rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

LOL.....yeah, give them the exact coordinates !!! You'll have plenty of company next time.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> LOL.....yeah, give them the exact coordinates !!! You'll have plenty of company next time.


I just mark an X in the water so I can tell you where I caught them......


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

get used to it in POC, its where all of the idiots come out of the woodwork during croaker season... exactly why im not going to fish this upcomming weekend, just gonna take a boat ride to sunday beach, catch some sun, then head to Hurricane Junction and play some 42 or shuffle board...


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

These threads could be copied and pasted from other threads like them and no one would know the difference. Same complaints, same responses.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

The complaints may be the same, but it makes me feel good to complain. I am a woman after all.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Aggiechick said:


> The complaints may be the same, but it makes me feel good to complain. I am a woman after all.


Equal rights . Just kidding I was brought up to open doors for woman,etc.People need to respect others on the water. Wish people would. Running shore line cutting wade people off shows no respect . Show some respect.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I just did a four day out of POC. Big difference between Friday/Monday and Saturday/Sunday. Getting set super early helped. Caught a few before everyone else got on the water. This time a year someone is going to be in you hip pocket eventually even if your not catching fish.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

DMC said:


> These threads could be copied and pasted from other threads like them and no one would know the difference. Same complaints, same responses.


Yeah but that still don't make "2Cool"!!!


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe they just wanted to check you out !!! .
TRW


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*South Shoreline on Saturday morning*

These guys in this boat decided to come on down. We were fishing deep with bait and I was contemplating going shallow with a topwater till these guys drove up.

Picture was taken once back to the boat and getting ready to try another spot............


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

I think there should be a section of VENTING. Whether it be potlickers or guides or whatever. And make it like the fishing reports where no one can respond. All those in favor say "I".


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

THIS weekend will be tough in POC, I think I'll just load the cooler and head to Sunday beach, that is, unless the surf gods make it flat!!!:idea:


----------



## angler_25 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think Im gunna do the same as you raz1056. Im gunna chunk some tops early in the morning come back to the casa and rest then head to the beach.....i wonder if any boats are going to be out there...lol!!!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

There might one or two. If you see an Attack a Flat with a TRP come grab a cool one! I usually have an extra one or two on a hot day.:brew:


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Just correcting my double post.:brew:


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

btreybig said:


> I think there should be a section of VENTING. Whether it be potlickers or guides or whatever. And make it like the fishing reports where no one can respond. All those in favor say "I".


Wheres the fun in that? Half of the relief in venting is getting everyone else riled up too :spineyes:


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

TRW said:


> Maybe they just wanted to check you out !!! .
> TRW


Nothing says sexy like a woman covered in trout slime.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Aggiechick said:


> Nothing says sexy like a woman covered in trout slime.


Now we are talking... Where have you been all my life? LOL!


----------



## TP10 (Feb 9, 2009)

ya its always bad during the summer.....during tails and tunes we had 4 boats surround us while we were catching fish one guy was so close I could almost hit him with my super spook. Thank god we got there early and had our fish and left.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> These guys in this boat decided to come on down. We were fishing deep with bait and I was contemplating going shallow with a topwater till these guys drove up.
> 
> Picture was taken once back to the boat and getting ready to try another spot............


Personally, I preferred the instance where as I was politely idling in to set my anchor, another boat hauled *** around me and killed the engine and got my spot and just a moment later, another guy coming from Sunday Beach area slalomed thru the boats and waders fishing Coast Guard flats at 50mph. It was an awesome sight!


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

Aggiechick said:


> had two boats, one on the left of us and one on the right come up on us. Gesh.


how close is "right up on you"? spitting distance? casting distance? futher?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Wear a hat, paste on a fake Mustache, and sling a plastic AK47 over your shoulder. You'll have the solitude you need...


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Or, take an idea from McBride. Pull the cowling off your motor, people will avoid you like the plague.


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

*Are there crowds in POC*


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

That's exactly why when we wade, I pour gasoline in the water and set it on fire just to keep the "potlicker" in boats away! 

3


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

fishnvet said:


> Or, take an idea from McBride. Pull the cowling off your motor, people will avoid you like the plague.


i have to remember that one!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

rustyhook2 said:


> how close is "right up on you"? spitting distance? casting distance? futher?


Guys on the right within casting distance and guys on the left walking and were soon to get within casting distance before we left.

Yet, I will do it all again tomorrow. So stay tuned for a second complaint about how busy it is on a long weekend.


----------



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

last weekend in POC we were wading at daylight and had a 18' shallow sport pull up 20 yards from my partner. One guy slept in front of the console and the other went wading. Nice way to start the first wade of a tournament. then a tran cat pulled up 50 yards down it sucked. I remember as a kid down there if you pulled up within 300 yards it was to close. It is sad.


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 18, 2008)

*Just a Concept?....*

If I can hit you w/ a paint ball rifle, ... you are too close.

Think about it back at the ramp. The more paint ball hits on the boat, the higher your potlicking ratio.

Just a thought.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

I told you bout burning my spots on this board.



Gluconda said:


> That's exactly why when we wade, I pour gasoline in the water and set it on fire just to keep the "potlicker" in boats away!
> 
> 3


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe some of these boater/fishermen/potlickers who are burning
shorelines are distracted with thoughts of lawyers, guns and money. 
When they should be fishing, and giving people elbow room.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I have had some of the same problems there. It has continually gotten worse. All I can say is that if you are within casting distance then you better get ready for some treble hook nose and ear rings. I have been in pringle and seen people that would pull within about 20 yards in front of my drift. I stopped alot of them a few years back when we pulled all the stakes that mark the gut to get in there. If you cant run it then stay out. We saw atleast 20 people pile it up. I know people are going to bash me for doing that, but if it keeps the a holes out of there then Im for it. If it is packed i go to another spot. I never pull up inside of 200 yards of anyone. Same offshore. if there are too many boats on a rig i want to fish, its off to the next one. If i see someone catching fish I will only move in when they have a box full and head home. I keep alot of big sinkers in my wading belt for people who are inconsiderate when on the water. The worst are all the guys in the go fast boats. I cant run them down and catch them in the panga, but If I see them at the dock they will at least get an earfull. If they are drinking at all I will accidentally call my buddies at the DPS and give them the plates. What goes around comes around.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

THOSE FISH YOU ARE CATCHING ARE MY FISH. I AM JUST ALLOWING YOU TO CATCH THEM FOR THE TIME BEING. WHEN I GET THERE I EXPECT YOU TO ANCHOR UP AND QUIT POTLICKN AND MOVE BEFORE I CALL THE FBI ON YOU. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Bunch of dayum idiots on the water these days huh???


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

we will be hungover in "Hungover"... if you see the Orange Transport come grab a cold one and have your head hurtin like ours


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*No More Potlickers!*

If you strap one of these babies onto your boats or kayaks, I don't think you would have anymore problems with potlickers. Ever!! :dance:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Totally awesome , LMFAO



fishnvet said:


> Or, take an idea from McBride. Pull the cowling off your motor, people will avoid you like the plague.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I was down in POC 2 weekends ago, and had waded away from the boat, down the deep part inside of a reef along a grass flat for about a mile and strung 2 keeper reds on topwater. I had been fishing for almost 2 hours when a boat burns into the flat, 4 guys including a youg kid, maybe 12 years old pile out and begin to fish with live mullet. No sweat, they were about 250 yards from me which didnt bother me at all. The friend I had with me was in the process of drifting and drifted up back behind the guys and the bait fisherman ended up between me and my boat which is exactly how Id planned it 2 hours earlier. The original plan was to fish the deep water close to the reef and on the way back to the boat, fish the edge of the flat. Now I had worked my arse off and I wasnt happy about having to wade back through water I had just fished and I wasnt going to fish up shallow just to stay out of these guys way, so I fished very slowly back to the boat up shallow casting back against the wind into more productive water. Now one of the guys was catching reds pretty regular and when I made my way in front of them (at a snails pace), probably 80 yards give or take, one of the guys starts to cuss me. I continue to fish very slowly toward my boat, fan casting in their direction but well short (30 yards or more) of their baits. The guy starts to cuss me again and I couldnt stand it anymore, I let em have it, even in front of the kid (my bad) and I informed them that I had been there for well over an hour with a few choice expletives mixed in. They didnt have anything else to say after that and I continued on toward my boat at a snails pace. I really tried to do the right thing and share the water with other fisherman and even tried to be courteous about the way I waded back to my boat. I really couldnt believe that the guy had the nerve to cuss me like that after completely cutting me off from my boat. I wanted to burn through that flat so bad after leaving the spot, but I decided to leave em alone. ****, cant we all just get along?????


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

Too many people trying to squeeze into not enough space. Frankly it's easier to find space to fish in Galveston than POC.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

Does anybody really think you are going to fish POC on a weekend and not have things like that happen? esp. sat morn. i quit fishing POC years ago for that reason. one suggestion: try the afternoon wade (4:00 pm to dark) most of the idiots down there are off the water by noon or so.
a weekend is 48 hrs, 90% of the boats fish sat morn 7:00 am to 12 noon-- do the opposite!:headknock


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TRW said:


> Maybe they just wanted to check you out !!! .
> TRW


Two weeks ago just out from Contee ... baby girl and I were gettin up on some trout and we had two boats come so close to us, eyes wide, one nearly hit our anchored boat 100 yards away from us and the other ran around ... the cavitation after he hit reverse ended that bite.

Of course the jalapeno green and yellow bikini might have had something to do with that.

I can't figure it out ... don't these jack*sses have their own wives or do I need to state the obvious off color comments ...

Respect and common sense are probably the two least common things in the world.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

last sunday, somewhere near panther point. 

had a guide boat in the shallow lake i wanted to be in, instead shut the boat down way out and drifted nearly 400 yards before setting the anchor in 3 ft of water over sand/grass. my boat roughly 300 yards from the parked guide boat with his waders inside the lake. we get set start our deep wade and start picking up a few fish. Here come barney down the shoreline. Ran between the two anchored boats with nothing but bay on the outside. When he went by he was less than 50 yards from us. WOT blue tran cat with white etec. classless, aceclowns


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I fished port mansfield last week, it ain't a hell of a lot better.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

"I was down in POC 2 weekends ago, and had waded away from the boat, down the deep part inside of a reef along a grass flat for about a mile and strung 2 keeper reds on topwater."If you are a mile away from the boat how does anyone know which or where your boat is? How much shore line does one man need?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

"Reddrum" said:


> Too many people trying to squeeze into not enough space. Frankly it's easier to find space to fish in Galveston than POC.


You got that right. Sold my place in POC two years ago. I was very surprized to find good fishing and limited boats in my new neck of the woods (somewhere in GB) . It's not the same kind of fishing, and I miss those days in the surf, but I sure don't miss the madness. The locals only have Wed and Thur to fish now a days, Tue the fish are in shell shock, Fri-Monday all the weekenders invade.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

I hate to be a downer with this comment...because I agree with all of the sentiments on this thread. However, just a few words of advice - QUIT POSTING FISHING REPORTS ON THE INTERNET!!! And, quit offering helpful advice to newbies that ask questions like "How do I drive from Katy to Matagorda?"...I mean, seriously, the more publicity we give our favored spots, the worse the water gets. I am always willing to help a newbie on the water, but this is the internet...and it doesn't have to be the place everyone gets something for nothing, LOL! I personally attribute the fishing reports board to the ruination of East Matagorda...mainly the guides with all of their publicity generating cooler pics and BS "Big Girl" posts..., but there are also plenty of well meaning board regulars that post up their great trips...and yes, it ain't the same as it was and probably never will be. Doesn't mean we can't all talk fishing but just keep in mind how many new people come into the sport of saltwater angling every year and then think about how hard you had to try to learn the ropes before the invention of websites dedicated to saltwater fishing...and how much easier it is for those new folks to shortcut the old method of burning gas and taking wrong turns...by reading a few fishing reports and posting up a few questions on a thread or two.

I realize how unfriendly it sounds...but I stand behind it.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Naterator said:


> ... Doesn't mean we can't all talk fishing but just keep in mind how many new people come into the sport of saltwater angling every year ...


I'm not worried about them ... most of them stack up on the jetties with their 14' rocket launchers equiped with 35 dollars offshore spinning reels held on the wrong side of the rod ...

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... makes me smile every time!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Im not angry that they came in and were fishing the same water, thats not the point at all, Im angry for the fact that the guys cussed me out for trying to be courteous while following my game plan and fishing productive water on the way back to my boat which had drifted to within 1/2 mile of where I waded to. I could care less that the guys came in and fished the same water, I did not appreciate being cussed out after busting my arse and following through with my game plan.



rlw said:


> "I was down in POC 2 weekends ago, and had waded away from the boat, down the deep part inside of a reef along a grass flat for about a mile and strung 2 keeper reds on topwater."If you are a mile away from the boat how does anyone know which or where your boat is? How much shore line does one man need?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I was down in the NMH area this weekend making drifts across water i fish everytime I'm near there. I had setup a drift to hit the only place I could get back up because the area was so shallow. While i made my drift a few waders walked across the island and waded out into the hole. As we made our way back to the getup spot the waders continually moved ahead of me cutting me off. I had no choice but to drift within spitting distance of them. I got some dirty looks from them and of course i made my apologies. I see this all the time down there. If I am drifting waders feel the need to walk toward my drift line trying to cut me off. When you do that to someone, you force me to make a decision. Finish my drift and not bother the (area protecting) wader or jump up and screw it up for us all. I take the first option every time. That ends up putting me very close to them and feeling like I am trespassing. I can drift way passed them and get up where it doesn't bother them. If they keep pushing me farther down the gut i'm forced to get up where it can bother them. What do you do?
chuck


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Whats always fun is bring some goldfish or something with you throw them out on the water little ways off the shoreline. It will keep them from messing up your area for a little while LOL...angelsm I fish way to shallow to worry about people getting all up on me. Thats one thing I love about redfishing.:dance:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

RAT DADDY said:


> Whats always fun is bring some goldfish or something with you throw them out on the water little ways off the shoreline. It will keep them from messing up your area for a little while LOL...angelsm I fish way to shallow to worry about people getting all up on me. Thats one thing I love about redfishing.:dance:


That's what I'm talking about! Let the trout guys have the belly to chest deep and I'll stay knee deep at best. Then you can wade past folks and not bother anyone. It's all good.


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

POC has changed alot over the last 20 years...not all progress is for the better...i agree with sabiki..we've had alot of productive weekend afternoons...


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

That's our philosophy let the folks that want to have the early morning have it and we'll catch our fish in the afternoon.


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

I had two guys come up on me when I was drifting Barroom Bay and literally cut my drift and anchored right in front of me. Me and my buddy cast our sand eels on their boat a couple times and they cussed us. I pulled the drift anchor and buzzed them a couple times. Normally I am mild tempered but that got me boiling. It seems etiquette has gone right out the window!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Come on fellows, TF&G article in 2006 "Port O is the place to Go" lists POC as sleepy and quaint.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

This is only after a full day on the water. I also get sleepy and quaint!:brew:


A Draper said:


> Come on fellows, TF&G article in 2006 "Port O is the place to Go" lists POC as sleepy and quaint.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Naterator said:


> I hate to be a downer with this comment...because I agree with all of the sentiments on this thread. However, just a few words of advice - QUIT POSTING FISHING REPORTS ON THE INTERNET!!! And, quit offering helpful advice to newbies that ask questions like "How do I drive from Katy to Matagorda?"...I mean, seriously, the more publicity we give our favored spots, the worse the water gets. I am always willing to help a newbie on the water, but this is the internet...and it doesn't have to be the place everyone gets something for nothing, LOL! I personally attribute the fishing reports board to the ruination of East Matagorda...mainly the guides with all of their publicity generating cooler pics and BS "Big Girl" posts..., but there are also plenty of well meaning board regulars that post up their great trips...and yes, it ain't the same as it was and probably never will be. Doesn't mean we can't all talk fishing but just keep in mind how many new people come into the sport of saltwater angling every year and then think about how hard you had to try to learn the ropes before the invention of websites dedicated to saltwater fishing...and how much easier it is for those new folks to shortcut the old method of burning gas and taking wrong turns...by reading a few fishing reports and posting up a few questions on a thread or two.
> 
> I realize how unfriendly it sounds...but I stand behind it.


I'm with ya. Unfortunately it's too late for Matagorda. That flippin bridge that everyone is so happy about is the death blow IMO.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Naterator said:


> I hate to be a downer with this comment...because I agree with all of the sentiments on this thread. However, just a few words of advice - QUIT POSTING FISHING REPORTS ON THE INTERNET!!! And, quit offering helpful advice to newbies that ask questions like "How do I drive from Katy to Matagorda?"...I mean, seriously, the more publicity we give our favored spots, the worse the water gets. I am always willing to help a newbie on the water, but this is the internet...and it doesn't have to be the place everyone gets something for nothing, LOL! I personally attribute the fishing reports board to the ruination of East Matagorda...mainly the guides with all of their publicity generating cooler pics and BS "Big Girl" posts..., but there are also plenty of well meaning board regulars that post up their great trips...and yes, it ain't the same as it was and probably never will be. Doesn't mean we can't all talk fishing but just keep in mind how many new people come into the sport of saltwater angling every year and then think about how hard you had to try to learn the ropes before the invention of websites dedicated to saltwater fishing...and how much easier it is for those new folks to shortcut the old method of burning gas and taking wrong turns...by reading a few fishing reports and posting up a few questions on a thread or two.
> 
> I realize how unfriendly it sounds...but I stand behind it.


Selfish post of the year award.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Amen*



A Draper said:


> Come on fellows, TF&G article in 2006 "Port O is the place to Go" lists POC as sleepy and quaint.


Y'all go to POC...PLEASE!!!


----------



## Czechmark (Nov 28, 2004)

*I know I'm way late to this post....*

I'm late to this post, but about the same time this thread started, a buddy and I were wading a shoreline in POC working it slow....when a boat anchors about 100 yds from us and three guys JUMP out of the boat and start wading towards us. These guys were throwing shrimp and popping corks in 6" of water making all kind of noise...and they were getting closer.

Finally, they made it all the way to us. I restrained from griping at these jokers until they threw within 10 ft of me. I turned to the guys and said "Enough. Do not come any closer and go find your own water...you wouldn't want us crawling up your back...give us some space"

These guys were slow to retreat, but they didn't advance any further. If I hadn't said anything, this group would have stood next to me, then blown past me. I just don't get it and I think we are gonna see more of this in the future.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*I blame Bevis and Butthead*

Don't blame Obama for this one, the degradation of America started a long time ago, now it's just common place to be ignorant and belligerent. Some of us watched Beavis and butthead, which was bad enough, now there's Spongebob and Scientologist. Just drive the speed limit and be courteous the next time you're on the rode and watch how many people will try to run you over for it. Those are the people that have decided to take up fishing now. And it's not just POC, I fish on Lake Sam Rayburn and I have never been so close to another boat before in my life until I go there. The only thing to do is speak up nicely when someone's crowding you, or leave. It's not worth what could happen if you start something miles from nowhere.


----------



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

*Rebuttal*

_"However, just a few words of advice - QUIT POSTING FISHING REPORTS ON THE INTERNET!!! And, quit offering helpful advice to newbies that ask questions like "How do I drive from Katy to Matagorda?"...I mean, seriously, the more publicity we give our favored spots, the worse the water gets..... Doesn't mean we can't all talk fishing but just keep in mind how many new people come into the sport of saltwater angling every year and then think about how hard you had to try to learn the ropes before the invention of websites dedicated to saltwater fishing...and how much easier it is for those new folks to shortcut the old method of burning gas and taking wrong turns...by reading a few fishing reports and posting up a few questions on a thread or two." --quote
_

I have to 100% disagree with you. I've fished freshwater all my life, but I'm new to saltwater fishing. I didn't have a "buddy with a boat" that showed me the ropes. I've scoured this website for any good info, took what I could, and busted my A** this summer to become a better fisherman. This website is nothing more than a electronic form of "dock talk". Some people are more willing to give info than others. Can you seriously say you've never got a good piece of info off of this website? What makes you more deserving of it than me?

And now that I'm a little more knowledgeable, I'll help anybody that wants the help, is willing to ask the *RIGHT* questions, and is smart enough to use the information that I give them.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Hal01 said:


> post of the year award.


There fixed it for ya. :wink:


----------



## hkemup (Dec 13, 2005)

POC, Rockport, Matagorda....these are not the only fishing spots on the Texas coast. There are miles and miles of small lakes and bays in between that are just as productive and much less crowded. The smart ones that don't put up reports are catching fish on uncrowded shorelines and keeping quiet. You can whine all you want about todays fishing culture or choose to step out of the box and learn some new area's off the beaten path. I chose long ago......


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Rebuttal to a Rebuttal*



Hook 'Em!!! said:


> _"However, just a few words of advice - QUIT POSTING FISHING REPORTS ON THE INTERNET!!! And, quit offering helpful advice to newbies that ask questions like "How do I drive from Katy to Matagorda?"...I mean, seriously, the more publicity we give our favored spots, the worse the water gets..... Doesn't mean we can't all talk fishing but just keep in mind how many new people come into the sport of saltwater angling every year and then think about how hard you had to try to learn the ropes before the invention of websites dedicated to saltwater fishing...and how much easier it is for those new folks to shortcut the old method of burning gas and taking wrong turns...by reading a few fishing reports and posting up a few questions on a thread or two." --quote
> _
> 
> I have to 100% disagree with you. I've fished freshwater all my life, but I'm new to saltwater fishing. I didn't have a "buddy with a boat" that showed me the ropes. * I've scoured this website for any good info, took what I could, and busted my A** this summer to become a better fisherman. This website is nothing more than a electronic form of "dock talk". * Some people are more willing to give info than others. Can you seriously say you've never got a good piece of info off of this website? What makes you more deserving of it than me?
> ...


Hook 'Em,

Believe it or not some folks learned to fish by scouring a bay system, not by scouring a website. And they busted their arses way longer than one whole summer to figure it out. It doesn't make them more deserving than you. But it does give those folks a heck of different perspective on things.

I also kind of disagree with the "electronic dock talk" analogy. Really? Did you ever strike up a conversation wth some old salt at the dock, then rib him for not giving up baits, locations, wind direction, water temp, etc...? Then have twenty other folks pile on their observations? Websites like 2Cool are relatively new to the outdoors landscape. And they absolutely DO impactit. IMO, it the impact is mostly a positive effect, but with some downsides. It's progress. That's all. There is no value in ignoring, downplaying it, or denying it.

Also in in my humble opinion, the danger comes when some guy - probably with a new boat and little experience - wants to get right down to WHERE do I catch 'em? How do I catch 'em? And you are jerk if you don't want to help me catch 'em. As opposed to taking time to learn the boat, learn basic safety, learn some courtesy and respect and then go out to teach themselves how to catch 'em.

My .02.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bayscout22 said:


> Also in in my humble opinion, the danger comes when some guy - probably with a new boat and little experience - wants to get right down to WHERE do I catch 'em? How do I catch 'em? And you are jerk if you don't want to help me catch 'em. As opposed to taking time to learn the boat, learn basic safety, learn some courtesy and respect and then go out to teach themselves how to catch 'em.


Well said for a youngster!


----------



## hkemup (Dec 13, 2005)

BayScout22,

We are probably more in agreement than anything. My point is that the new ones need to be a little more humble and patient in learning the sport. Don't come flying into an occupied area, cutting people off, expecting everyone to divulge information that took years of trial and error to obtain. I agree that people need to get out and learn for themselves. I respect and enjoy all conversations and stories with the old salts. Sometimes they will share a small pearl of wisdom. My point is that I have waded and fished the middle coast for over 30 years now and still learn something new every trip. To be a better fisherman you have to get out there and learn the area's yourself and don't expect everyone to divulge their hardearned knowledge. My original point was that there are miles of shoreline outside of the POC's and Rockports that are excellant fishing areas and people just need to invest some time to learn them.


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

About 3-4 months ago, i posted a few pictures of a good friend of mine with some big girls that got thousands of hits. the next few weekends immediatly following that were a nightmare on the bay. the sparkling new trucks with chrome rims, blue wave and pathfinder boats, and guys with starched shirts came from miles away. Needless to say, i learned my lesson.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Starched shirts, chrome wheels and big horsepower, these are what catch fish, if not, they keep the breweries open:walkingsm


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

hkemup said:


> BayScout22,
> 
> We are probably more in agreement than anything. My point is that the new ones need to be a little more humble and patient in learning the sport. Don't come flying into an occupied area, cutting people off, expecting everyone to divulge information that took years of trial and error to obtain. I agree that people need to get out and learn for themselves. I respect and enjoy all conversations and stories with the old salts. Sometimes they will share a small pearl of wisdom. My point is that I have waded and fished the middle coast for over 30 years now and still learn something new every trip. To be a better fisherman you have to get out there and learn the area's yourself and don't expect everyone to divulge their hardearned knowledge. My original point was that there are miles of shoreline outside of the POC's and Rockports that are excellant fishing areas and people just need to invest some time to learn them.


Yep. I think we are 100% in agreement.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree there are some spots that do not have a ton of people fighting for the shoreline, but I have noticed/experienced that if I find a spot, and no one is in sight (and it stays that way for a month), it does not stay that way for long. My husband and I have fished island shorelines that we have never seen people on, start fisihing it, and if we fish that spot a few times, we soon find that we are no longer the only ones on that spot any more. 

I have no problem sharing productive waters, just be courtious.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

This post is the...


----------



## bluefin41 (Jun 9, 2008)

Putting aside the issue of "potlicking," and focusing on encroachment, just how much water can an angler, on the basis of custom and tradition, lay claim to? Tournament rules may give you 50 yards in each directon (an area larger than a football field), but what's the rationale for applying tournament rules to casual anglers? And, obviously, 50 yards is not enough for some. Then we have waders who assert exclusive rights to the waters between themselves, the shoreline and their boat, and even to areas encompassed by their "plans." So please lay it out for me--just how much water can one reasonably lay claim to?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

*50 yards is plenty for safety...*

100 yards is plenty for courtesy, if you get 200 yards you should wave at the guy and offer him a beer and if he's 300 yards from you it's probably me!:cheers:


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

How many boat ramps do you guys pass on your way down from Houston? Why drive for 3 hours to such a miserable place? I cant see fightin it when the temps are beating the hell out of 100 and the people are stacked. Imagine if you actually lived in Port O and had to put up with the "immigrants" on weekends.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry POC is too busy for you guys I love it. (Never catch any thing)
I sat at the pass this sunday on the sand bar waiting for the boat to float off and watched the dauphin's and the birds play for hours my son and I 
got to know each other a litte better. had fun. 


Try sommerville lake on a weekend and you will wonder ware every one is 
when you get to POC.


----------



## sommerville (Jan 16, 2008)

forgot the pic.

only so much WATER more pepole every day trying to use it


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI, if you give a wade boat 200 yds at POC (in summer) you can expect two other boats to stack between you about 1/2 hour after daylight. Still POC is a fun place. Would it be better with 50% less people? Possibly. As an "immigrant", would I volunteer to stop going to POC to lessen the crowd? Nope.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

This is still going?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Don't blame Obama for this one, the degradation of America started a long time ago, now it's just common place to be ignorant and belligerent. Some of us watched Beavis and butthead, which was bad enough, now there's Spongebob and Scientologist. Just drive the speed limit and be courteous the next time you're on the rode and watch how many people will try to run you over for it. Those are the people that have decided to take up fishing now. And it's not just POC, I fish on Lake Sam Rayburn and I have never been so close to another boat before in my life until I go there. The only thing to do is speak up nicely when someone's crowding you, or leave. It's not worth what could happen if you start something miles from nowhere.


Remember the crack baby generation is old enough to drive and vote now.


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds familiar


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/outdoors/6562186.html


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm so glad i have an RFL. I fish were all the weekend warriors are afraid to go. I will go where there are less fish to avoid the crouds, just for some piece and quiet. I would rather fish without people crouding me and catch nothing, than tear up the fish standing in an unruley croud. There are still places all up and down the coast you can fish and not see a single boat. All you have to do is look. I quit fishing Port-A-Hole a long time ago, because i refuse to deal with the San Antonio morons. I went home mad almost every trip for weeks and decided to just let them have it. I guess the POC croud is going to have to do the same thing. Sorry to say, but your secret is out.
chuck


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont have an RFL so I just get off and pull my 16' CC across the shallows to get to the pleasureboat-free zones...


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree with railbird go where the vistors won't go.


----------

